# A desert hairy scorpion, a white box and 15 minutes (pics)



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

don't get stung! cool photos


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice photos. I've spent the last hour or so looking through your blog too. I really enjoyed it and have bookmarked it for later


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

brainwavepc.com said:


> don't get stung! cool photos


LOL! Thanks! Not too much of a problem with this critter...she is very calm and easy to work with. Plus this species has a very mild sting.

I've photographed very dangerous scorpions in the past, and that is much more nerve wracking...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

CytoEric said:


> Very nice photos. I've spent the last hour or so looking through your blog too. I really enjoyed it and have bookmarked it for later


Thanks you!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Can we start making requests??

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> Can we start making requests??
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


 
LOL! Absolutely! I love suggestions and ideas! Whether I can access the animals is another issue...

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.comm


----------

